# Is it cruel to keep indoor cats?



## Vicki.Ann (Oct 23, 2009)

I have 2 kittens at present 14 weeks old and my first cats.
Tansy was feral found with her siblings at deaths door and rescued - her siblings passed away sadly - I decided to take her in and got her a friend but from day 1 had decided they would be indoor cats as I live in a flat. Also I have a busy road outside the flat aswell.
They have 2 cat trees, loads of toys etc and I play with them all the time however- my vet lastweek took it upon herself to tell me its wrong to have cats indoors?

Now Im wondering if I am being cruel? :-(


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

of course not. Mine are indoors and they are a lot safer


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine are both indoor cats too! They have lots of toys to play with and the run of the house but not the lounge when I am out as I have 4 budgies in that room!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

its your vets business to look after your cats health not how you live, as you say you live near a busy road and it would be somewhat reckless and cruel to let your cat outside no matter how savvy or bold they appear

my bracken was an outdoor cat where we lived before but its really not safe for him to be outdoors unsupervised now, so its basically your cats safety and well being and your peace of mind to consider dont you think 

your doing the right thing, especially with two cat trees and lots of toys to keep them entertained


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

All my cats are indoor only and are quite happy.

Do you mean that she WAS feral or she still is feral?

It would be pretty cruel to keep a feral cat indoors as it would be very distressing to them but if you are planning on taming a feral kitten then it's different.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't think its cruel at all its personal choice really do what you think is best for you all my 8 cats are outdoor cats i've never had a problem as of yet .. :thumbup1: x


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

Vicki.Ann said:


> I have 2 kittens at present 14 weeks old and my first cats.
> Tansy was feral found with her siblings at deaths door and rescued - her siblings passed away sadly - I decided to take her in and got her a friend but from day 1 had decided they would be indoor cats as I live in a flat. Also I have a busy road outside the flat aswell.
> They have 2 cat trees, loads of toys etc and I play with them all the time however- my vet lastweek took it upon herself to tell me its wrong to have cats indoors?
> 
> Now Im wondering if I am being cruel? :-(


no its not cruel at all, its for there saftey and one being feral and the other never been outside, and both kittens so should be fine, my bf got a feral cat and she never goes outside, but the others do. and she is happy enough


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Given your circumstances I think it would be cruel to let them out. You are doing all you can to make your flat a safe and interesting haven for them, well done!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

if you want them to go outside why not put them on a harness and walk them round .ive got 4 and im to scared to let them out and i have no main roads by me just country lanes and fields and they want to go out aswell well beauty does


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I am the original poster - I had accidentally not noticed my sister was still logged into my laptop and posted as her!
Thanks for your replies!

Tansy was found under a hedge in a bad way with her 2 siblings, very thin and poorly. The farmer my sister was at that time working for (work experience - vet training) took them put them in a box in a barn and put some food down, didnt get them any vet care at all.
After 2 days 2 of the siblings were dead so my sister thought enough was enough and took her without telling them as they clearly didnt care and she didnt want to risk them saying no. Nothing was ever mentioned.
She took her to the vets with me the next day who said she was approx 5 weeks old, she had cat flu, and lots of worms. She was in abad way but full of spirit.
We assume she was of feral lines, she is very diferent to other kittens, strong minded, extremely tame though she loves people! She doesnt remember ever being outdoors and if she does she wasnt strong/old enough to walk anyway so I dont think its cruel?

Mitzi was taken on a few weeks later as we felt we couldnt offer Tansy enough attention / play and exercise as she needed - and I was so right! They do not stop running around everywhere and get on great.
Mitzi is very cautious of things, so I think she would be very scared being outdoors... Tansy would love being outdoors but I feel she is too bold and would run into trouble. 

No its not my vets business, really annoyed me. :-(
As for taking them outdoors, I am harness training them - they have had all their vaccinations so I think I may just take them out, on their leads


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Both my boys (now 7 months) are kept indoors and are perfectly happy. Like you ahve cat trees and well to be honest more toys than my little boy to play with adn they have the run of the house except at night wehn they are banished to the living room so that we can sleep!! We don't live on a busy road or anything but do have cars going past and I would alos be so scared of someone takiing them.

I do plan on having some sort of run made for the summer for them but think they are really happy as they are. 

I do pull back all blinds in the house in the monring for them too so that they can watch everything that is going on outside.


----------



## Amber Dawn (Dec 5, 2009)

My cats are both outdoors as I live in a house in a semi rural area (quiet roads). But I don't think it's at all cruel to have indoor cats - I've got friends who live in flats with indoor cats who are perfectly happy. It sounds like your cats will be comfortable and happy with you so tell your vet to mind his/her own business.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine is indoor and perfectly happy they don't need to go outside. Ignore your vet some people are stuck in the 1960's way of looking after animals


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

it`s not cruel at all. just provide enough for the cats an they`re fine, personally i`d never let a cat outdoors ( i adopted one from a rescue and she sneaked out and never came back) indoors is so much safer plus toys and activity centers are great for them


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies - well they will certainly have lots of toys - They currently have a large cat tree / activity centre - numerous toys and small mice / balls / igloo / play tunnel / etc .... 
I am after xmas - putting up 2 shelves leading up to an extremely tall cat tree for the 2nd bedroom (A ceiling one) aswell so they can climb a little more as they currently love their 6ft one.

Im also investing in some interactive games for them for christmas and will take them outdoors aswell as they are fully vaccinated.

Im harness training them at the moment although they keep walking really low to the ground with it on

It does annoy me as my kittens will have evrything they want and be spoilt... and just because they wont be allowed outside without supervision im branded a 'bad owner' by my vet. Surely there are hundreads of cats that are owned and let outside and then ignored for the rest of their lives!


----------



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

allison6564 said:


> Like you ahve cat trees and well to be honest more toys than my little boy to play with adn they have the run of the house except at night wehn they are banished to the living room so that we can sleep!!


Same here - and Smith seems happy enough!
I let him in when I wake up in the morning, and he then spends a good 20 mins sucking my underarm and kneading my skin with his claws, whilst purring his f***ing head off!



allison6564 said:


> I do pull back all blinds in the house in the monring for them too so that they can watch everything that is going on outside.


and same here too! He sits on his 'activity centre' and startes out the window, transfixed, for hours...

I must say, this vet sounds like a bit of a kn*bhead...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't think its cruel at all, as long as they get plenty stimulation (which it sounds like they are!!).

Mine were indoor cats, but since I moved, I'm very rural and its safe to let them out now. They love it  but on't stray far, they are happiest indoors, but now they have the option and I don't worry about them.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

80% of cats in the UK are outdoor/indoor cats.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My 4 are indoor cats, only because there's a person living near us who hates cats! I caught him trying to hit one of my cats who was sitting on his wall once!  He got a right mouthful off me.


----------



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I caught him trying to hit one of my cats who was sitting on his wall once!


What, with a stick or something? Or with a punch?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Marcia said:


> My 4 are indoor cats, only because there's a person living near us who hates cats! I caught him trying to hit one of my cats who was sitting on his wall once!  He got a right mouthful off me.


Ugh I swear some people are really wierd! My own mother told me to strangle my cat and buy myself a shirt instead of waisting my money on her. I was like 'well you arn't coming over then incase you try something wierd' I think she was trying to make a joke but it didn't come accross very funny.
My family hates cats on my mothers side and I was never allowed one. When I moved here and my landlord said I could have one I jumped at the chance!

Thats why my cat is an indoor one. Protect her from the wierdos.


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

em1986 said:


> Thanks so much for your replies - well they will certainly have lots of toys - They currently have a large cat tree / activity centre - numerous toys and small mice / balls / igloo / play tunnel / etc ....
> I am after xmas - putting up 2 shelves leading up to an extremely tall cat tree for the 2nd bedroom (A ceiling one) aswell so they can climb a little more as they currently love their 6ft one.


What spoilt kitties! You're a great cat parent. Don't let anyone make you feel bad for keeping them indoors. Mine are indoor kitties, as I live in a second floor flat, and I don't feel a shred of guilt. Cats love vertical space, so they'll love you for the second cat tree. Mine love the floor to ceiling one, and it's my boy's preferred sleeping spot. If I had any doubts that an indoor life would be bad for my kitties, I wouldn't have got them. I'm sure you're the same way.

On a side note, maybe a bird feeder/bird bath outside the window might be a nice interactive treat for them?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Best entertainment for them is a fish tank Damien sits and watches it for hours. He doesn't try to eat them or anything just watches


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

> Best entertainment for them is a fish tank Damien sits and watches it for hours. He doesn't try to eat them or anything just watches


They have a 4 ft fish tank to stare at aswell although mine prefer to sleep on top of it! 

The bird feeder is a great idea and something I am definitly going to look into after xmas


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with everyone here, mine are both indoor and have lots to play with (Kez included!) they also have a harness to go out on. As long as they are happy thats the main thing! 
There have been a few horrible articles in our local paper over the last month of cats being set on by dogs and being killed so I really do think indoor is safer in some places. I wouldn't be able to settle knowing my cats were out on their own


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Vicki.Ann said:


> I have 2 kittens at present 14 weeks old and my first cats.
> Tansy was feral found with her siblings at deaths door and rescued - her siblings passed away sadly - I decided to take her in and got her a friend but from day 1 had decided they would be indoor cats as I live in a flat. Also I have a busy road outside the flat aswell.
> They have 2 cat trees, loads of toys etc and I play with them all the time however- my vet lastweek took it upon herself to tell me its wrong to have cats indoors?
> 
> Now Im wondering if I am being cruel? :-(


God where does she get off telling you you are wrong to keep her in?

Maybe she would feel differently if you took her in after being hit by a car or being attacked by some idiots. The list of why people keep their cats in is endless. At the end of the day its your choice. Cats that never go out aren't missing out really. You can provide her with plenty of toys, foraging toys that she find treats in. Climbing posts,crunchy tunnels etc. You will have peace of mind knowing she is safe, if you have a garden you could have it fenced off in such a way she could not leave the garden or get a cat run so she can benefit from fresh air.

You could teach her to walk on a harness etc. People do let their cats out but it has to be weighed up against the risks. Obviously if you live by a main road the way we do then its not going to be safe for her. You sound like a caring and responsible owner, do not left this vet tell you otherwise.

Izzie


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't be able to settle knowing my cats were out on their own :o[/QUOTE said:


> _I quite agree _


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

All mine are indoor, or indoor/outdoor access to a purrfect fenced secure garden. There are too many dangers out there in the modern world to make it a safe place for cats anymore, add to that the diseases they can pick up for which there are no cures and no vaccines then indoor has to be the best place.

Its nice for them to have fresh air, and as Izzie says you can take them outside on a harness, most cats adapt very well to those. Or I have seen these cat balconies that you can fit in the space of an open window, all enclosed but with mesh so your cat is safe but gets fresh air at the same time.

Just being cynical and I am sure its not the reason your vet said what they did, they just have a very old fashioned view, but who benefits when your cat is injured on the road, shot or attacked, picks up some horrid disease.

She has both human and feline company loads of things to play with and climb - the purrfect cat life


----------



## painter24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Glad to read this post. We've had our 2 cats for a fortnight now, we rescued them from our local RSPCA (see original post)

www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/73302-bringing-home-2-rescued-cats.html

The RSPCA advised us to keep them indoors for 4-6 weeks before letting them start to go out,.....but to be honest, I'm seriously thinking of keeping them as indoor cats.

This is for a few reasons really. Firstly, many non-cat people treat cats as if they're vermin, and don't think that they are family pets, for instance, my sister's cat in South Wales was recently deliberately poisoned with paracetamol. Luckily she came through it!! Oh, and she was shot with a pellet gun 5 years ago too  . Then there's the idiots with Staff.Bulls who think it's hilarious to let their dogs loose onto cats.

So, after reading the replies to this post, I'm feeling that keeping my 2 as indoor cats is the way to go. It just isn't safe these days, although I know many forum members here have years of no problems with their cats outdoors, I'm not inclined to risk it myself.

As with other replies, my 2 kits have plenty of toys, a 5 foot cat tree, not to mention each other for company, good food, lots of love and a nice warm home. Also, they were both rescued at an early age as strays/abandoned, so do not have that much experience of the "great outdoors" anyway as they've spent a large portion of their lives in an RSPCA shelter.

As for the OP's vet.....well I think they have no juristiction to tell you how to bring up your cats, they're there to maintain your cats health should things go wrong, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## jomary-austin (Apr 9, 2009)

You sound like a very responsible and caring owner of two very lucky cats to me and you'd be the first to know if your cats weren't happy.

I was going to say the EXACT same thing as another poster, indoor cats rarely get ill or injured and as a result rarely need treatment and what you save in vets bills you can spend on toys for them! Yes maybe it is cynical but I can't help feeling that may have been part of the reason your vet said that.

In a perfect world my cats would be roaming around outside having a great time but what with boy racers, chavs with their dogs that they seem unable to keep under control and weirdos who think it's fun to hurt cats I think it's far safer for all (including the local mice and birds) keeping them indoors as long as you cater for them and play with them. You wouldn't let your dog roam about freely, killing the local wildlife would you? (unless you are one of the aforementioned chavs and I doubt it if you are on this forum!!) or your hamster, parrot, snake etc and cats should be no different.

I agonised at first about keeping my cat indoors, he had never been out when I took him in from a friend who couldn't keep him, and although I would have loved for him to go out I just couldn't bear the thought of him being run over or worse. Maybe I am being selfish but he's such a happy active little chap, playing all the time. He has two other cats to annoy,both old girls who are also indoor cats, aged 16 and very bright and healthy incidentally. He does look outside at the birds but on the one occasion he did get out he came rushing back in scared and not impressed at all. Outdoor cats always look so STRESSED to me.

If he was depressed about being an indoor cat he wouldn't be rushing around like a loony chasing "da bird", ping pong balls, playing with his hula skirt (don't ask!) or the myriad of other toys, boxes and bits of furniture I have lying around, purely for his entertainment. 

Scraping your beloved cat up off the road after some idiot has run him over and not bothered to stop is heartbreaking and not something I would wish on anybody. Keep your cats indoors and carry on caring for them as you obviously do. Your vet is entitled to her opinion but I'd ask to see another one if I were you!


----------



## HGriffin12 (Sep 1, 2009)

both mine are indoor cats, they do have a play in the garden in summer but thats all, throughout winter they are not fussed about being kept in. I wouldn't let them out at all if they went out the garden but they dont.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

As well as safety aspects there are other pluses to indoor life in the fact that you can keep an eye on their drinking and toilet habits. I have often wondered how owners who have mainly outdoor cats pick up on whether their cats are drinking more than they should, or weeing constantly or straining to go and can't.

Cats are notoriously good at hiding a lot of symptoms, but when you live with them all the time, you can pick up on whether they have an extra thirst, or keep getting in and out of the litter tray etc enabling you to pick up on things far quicker than if they were doing all this outside. With a urinary blockage very quickly that could mean the difference between life and death.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Locke is truly an indoor kitten. He lives with my partner and his family who live in maisonettes, two floors up. They also happen to live in a rather dangerous estate in London.

Locke was actually rescued from the very estate streets at 8 weeks old. Some 10-year-old brat was wandering around with a poorly (flea-ridden, worms, bad back leg probably from someone grabbing him, and a very high temperature) kitten wrapped in his hoodie heading for the big bins. I'm so very glad we intercepted him and took the kitten off his hands for £10. If we hadn't have rescued Locke that day he would have been found dead in the bins or worse, in the jaws of some poorly-trained dog (there's quite a few of those around, too, that are often let off their leashes).

That's the main reason we keep him (and the elderly dog) inside; there are nasty people out there and nastier dogs. He's completely safe inside, and with my partner working from home every day, Locke gets constant attention and fuss and playtimes  keeping a cat indoors is definitely not a bad thing!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> That's the main reason we keep him (and the elderly dog) inside; there are nasty people out there and nastier dogs. He's completely safe inside, and with my partner working from home every day, Locke gets constant attention and fuss and playtimes  keeping a cat indoors is definitely not a bad thing!


I agree, you really need to be in a very safe location to even think of letting your cat outside.
People, children, dogs, foxes, cars, lorries and even other cats can be a serious danger to an outdoor cat.

With people working from home it is an ideal situation to have an indoor cat.


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys - I definitly feel much better now.
I dont live in a safe location, there is a building site just a stones throw from us and the railway track is just over the way - we can see trains go past from our window and they are very loud - I think it would take a cat 5 minutes to get onto a track and seeing as Tansy enjoys chasing loud scary noises

Although we live in a close there are 2 very busy roads only 5 minutes away.

If she dares say anything to me again, I think Ill have something to say. I think I was just taken aback.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

jomary-austin said:


> Scraping your beloved cat up off the road after some idiot has run him over and not bothered to stop is heartbreaking and not something I would wish on anybody. Keep your cats indoors and carry on caring for them as you obviously do. Your vet is entitled to her opinion but I'd ask to see another one if I were you!


This is what happened to me early this year to my little princess  I saw it happen too and she wasn't instantly dead...I was heartbroken.

...we had two kittens at the time, who we had just started to let go out under supervision, but since then I have been terrified of what could happen and have decided that they will be indoor cats...they are both sisters, but Gizzie has a lot of Burmese traits, she isn't very 'street-wise' and doesn't really like the outdoors much anyway, so I think she is fine. Mitten does cry to go out when she sees birds in the garden, but we are building a cat enclosure over the winter ready for next year so they can go out and be safe 

I just don't think I could bear the worry of them being out or the heartache of anything happening again...and if someone told me I was cruel I would describe in detail what I saw happen in front of my eyes that terrible day in April and see if they would be prepared to go through that!


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I would always try and keep my kitties indoors where possible. Of course with outdoor kitties there is the added benefit of NO LITTER TRAY but it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things.

I'm also not partial to waking up with a dead mouse on my pillow because the kitty decided to bring me a present...


----------

